# Sure Cycle recoil spring?



## GWP (Feb 3, 2007)

How many of you have installed the Sure Cycle recoil spring in your automatic shotguns and was it worth it?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I have installed heavier action springs from different companies in various autoloaders. The advantage is the stronger spring will overcome the dirt and grime a little longer between cleanings and usually is more postive on closing when shooting in cold weather.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds Super!

Where does a guy find them?


----------

